
The World's Largest Chip - kator
https://www.cerebras.net/technology/
======
kator

      46,225 mm2 chip
      56x larger than the biggest GPU ever made
      400,000 cores
      78x more cores
      18 GB on-chip SRAM
      3000x more on-chip memory
      100 Pb/s interconnect
      33,000x more bandwidth
    

This thing is like 8" x 8" and consumes 15 kilowatts of power. Seems like a
supercomputer in 8" x 8" form factor?

